# Movies that make you cry!



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

So this isn't entirely off topic as I have noticed since starting IVF that I am even more susceptible to crying at movies than I was before, honestly I have always been a cryer! But  it's definitely getting worse, I will start us off and if any of you have cried at movies whilst going through treatment or otherwise please add yours, the more bizarre the better!

Eight Below
The Guilt Trip, I'm watching it right now and bawling my easy out!

Pudding
X


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

The Notebook - I cry, cry and then just when you think it is all over there is more crying!  (I love a good cry though!) 
oh and Toy story 3!!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Totally with you on The Notebook thought of another, Turner and Hooch!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I can still be crying a couple of hours after the King and I


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, the hirmones and all the experience made me more criable (let's assume this word actually exists.
I cried over What to Expect When Expecting, Juno, The Father of the Bride 2, The Family Stone
I've seen The Guilt Trip, but I wasn't affected.


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Not even when Barbara Streisand tells him it was always about him! I sobbed my heart out but then again I a cryer!

New one, Curly Sue! When she says "they cut my hair" I just lose it!

Pudding
X


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I would have to see it again for details, but at the moment,  I don't remember that part.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Kramer vs Kramer  

Shadowlands  

My Girl  

Finding Neverland  


Loads more but there's a few  
X


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a great topic!

These make me cry, Up, Tangled and I can't watch Watership Down even as an adult. Hmm, all cartoons, better think of something more grown up...

Songs, white wine in the sun by Tim Minchin.  Even watching him live I cried!

Mon
X


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

If ever I just need a good cry I put on Beaches, does it for me every time !!  There are sooooooo many more : Ghost, Dirty Dancing (Nobody puts baby in the corner !!), Miracle on 34th Street & lets face it, most of the Xmas movies      Will have to put my thinking cap on !!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Marley & Me


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

I cried at "Up"... 
Oh and also at "Water Ship Down"..
The thing is people think I'm tough as old boot's!! 
Jen.x


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

"The Impossible" - the true story of a family caught up in the Thailand tsunami. Amazing film and reduced me to tears more than once.
"Les Miserables" - because Anne Hathaway singing 'I Dreamed A Dream' ripped my heart out
"The Green Mile" - this needs no explanation


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not just films, I sometimes cry at the prophetic bit at the end of Scrubs


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Totally agree with Up  

This weekend, it was Nanny McPhee 2.  Not sure what this says about me, happy endings make me sob.


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw 12 Years A Slave this weekend........ There are very few words to describe it but my God, I cried


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pudding - I'm with you on "eight below" I was inconsolable after watching that, and then I watched it for a second time after discovering Paul walker had died and I think I possibly cried even more  

I also watched "homeward bound" for the first time the other day and that was another weepy. 

I'm such a wuss these days & love getting all emotional and having a good sob


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Madamecissy- I really want to watch that film but terrified of being a blubbering wreck in the cinema. I normally wait for films like that to come out on DVD. Last weepy film I watched at the flicks was The Impossible and it was just so embarrassing walking out afterwards with mascara down my face


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

bambibaby, just to make you feel better... when we went to see The Impossible, a couple of guys were there with their girlfriends. The guys cried harder than the girls....


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

that's funny!! Def made me feel better


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

The lucky one!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I think that I have a serious problem...... Madagascar 3, when they put on the circus at the end.

What on earth is wrong with me


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Goodnight mister Tom...... Can't even give the synopsis or it starts me off, the bit at the end when Tom comes flying down the lane on his bike past mister Tom and shouts dad... Yup and that's me tears in eyes already !

Boy in the stripes pyjamas... OMG, don't even.....

Life is beautiful.... Totally heart wrenching, I was a wreck after watching it


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Life Is Beautiful is AMAZING Duckybun


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed, but it is such an Incredibly emotional watch, I watched it on telly with my mum and I'm so glad I wasn't out at the cinema I was actually sobbing, heaving shoulders and gasping for air between the sobs... Not a good look... (There may have been snot involved as well)


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Might be easier for me to list ones which haven't made me cry! but here are a few more that have
Gallipoli, Evita, Love Actually- especially the part where Liam Neesons character is carrying his wife's coffin, The Bodyguard and Pretty Woman x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

How could I possibly forget.  The sweetest film in the world..... Needing a Friend For The End Of The World.

Possibly the most wonderful and sweetly beautiful film I have ever seen.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

True...life is beautiful was heart-breaking!


----------



## Selby88 (Mar 24, 2014)

At some of my worst moments I cry at adverts, I once cried at an Andrex advert...


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Selby88 I am right there with you, the advert about cancer when the man collapses and they catch him gets me every time, I also cry at soaps all the time, DH tells me it's not real but it makes no difference to me!

Pudding
X


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

P.S i love you that has me a snotty blubbering wreck
mel x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Yeah I can't watch that anymore there aren't enough tissues in the world!

The lucky one left me in floods too!

Pudding
X


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Just found this thread, yes Life is Beautiful arghhh painful, I cried and cried, The Notebook yes, I love it and yes absolutely howl when I watch it! Phoar for Ryan Gosling !

Brokeback Mountain! My god, I went to watch that at the cinema and couldn't control myself, didn't expect it at all, I was a mess, I cried all the way home and for the rest of the night! It really, really got to me...I didn't watch it again for 4 years as I couldn't face it!! Then when I did the same thing happened again!

Titanic - the bit when the beardy guy says "we never found anything on Jack, there's no record of him at all" arghhhh I'm welling up now! I must have seen that a thousand times, but I still go!

Hatchi a Dog's Tale - get a big supply of tissues, that's a killer!

My DH thinks I'm so sweet as I cry at anything! He cries too sometimes, I like that about him  .  There's loads more, I cry at so many films...I'll be back with more!


----------



## misswoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi all 

The Butterfly Effect gets me everytime  

Armageddon when she says goodbye to her dad  

My girl when she finds out that the boy has died 

Also feel myself welling up often whilst watching Eastenders! Lauren's alcohol addiction, Carol's cancer story and Whitney's two stories all got to me


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

I thought of some others I love and always cry at, how could I forget....

Good Will Hunting "I gotta go see about a girl..." Awww

Love and Other Drugs, the I need you scene "I want us, you, this". I LOVE it!

The Bridges of Madison County, aww breaks my heart.

I had some more too, but cant think now.....................


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

The end of We Brought a Zoo..."why not?" Ahhh


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Not a sweet one this, so really sorry to bring down the cute tone but You, Me & Dupree and the idiotic part of the script about vasectomies


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

I watched Philomena this weekend. Cried my eyes out.


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Ohhh I really wnat to see that!


----------



## bailey434 (Jan 23, 2014)

Marley & Me and Up! Both get me properly sobbing each time!! 
x


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

oh im a big crier - this is going to be a big list...

Field of dreams
A time to kill
PS. I Love You - horrible film - distraught the whole way through and theres no happy ending!
Armageddon
Colour Purple
Ghost
The Vow
Sex in the city  - the first movie
Bambi
Dumbo
The Lion King
the Fox & the Hound
Homeward Bound
All dogs go to heaven
Watership Down
World Trade Center 
American tale
Steel Magnolias
Stepmom
E.T
Its a Wonderful Life
Miracle on 34th street
Shindlers List
Eight Below

Theres probably more but i cant think of them all! lol


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Armageddon, Titanic, Marley and me, my sister's keeper, green mile (could only watch it once) and probably most random is Monster's inc (the end when he puts Boo back)
There are probably loads more coz I am a crier!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Omg Haatchi and the notebook


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Love this topic x I am a big crier and am a sucker for most disney/animated films.
Titanic obviously cried at the end, cried all the way through 2nd time I watched it.
Dirty dancing the bit where he leaves in the car and the song 'she's like the wind plays'
Casper when he's telling her how he died 'it got cold and my dad got sad'
I cried at the beginning of beauty and the beast when the beast locks up her dad
One born every minute (I'm now banned from watching it)
Stephen kings fire starter at the end when she says 'for you daddy'
Bridget jones diary, Marley & me, mermaids, jack and Sarah , Independence Day , dead poets society, and loads more x


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh my god I saw such a great (but very sad) film one day I was off work. I had no idea what it was about before watching it, it's called 'Any Day Now' and it was so good, Alan Cumming plays a drag queen in it and he is brillinat! So, so sad though, I cried my eyes out! You'll all see why if you watch it.


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Channel 5 shows some corkers through the day.  I once saw one called always remember I love you with a young (actor from bourne identity alwayd forget his name) about a boy finding out hes adopted and going to find his biological parents. 
Also watched several times '13' with a yoing kirsten dunst


----------



## Jeco83 (Jul 26, 2014)

I generally try to watch comedy's when I'm going through treatment but I  watched a film called 'instructions not included' recently. It is a Spanish film with subtitles which I wasn't sure about to start with but it was the sadest most moving film I have ever seen. I was going through ivf at the time so not sure if that made it worse. Definitely worth a watch if you don't mind subtitles and want a good cry!


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

whats it about *Jeco83*?


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

HACHI:A DOG'S TALE. I literally cried about 3/4 of the whole film. As well as any film where an animal dies/ is injured or even heart-broken has me sobbing. 

WHAT WE DID ON OUR HOLIDAY


----------



## kendra-cha (Apr 29, 2015)

Even if I've watched it several times now I am still always crying when I watch my sister's keeper, so sad 
I also often cry when watching Disney movies ...


----------



## ClaireDa (May 26, 2015)

So many... memo, the notebook, the London marathon!!!!, frozen, my big fat Greek wedding Up..... I think at the Mo grand designs and dinner date seem to be safe bets


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

If I need a good cry I watch breakfast at Tiffany's, miss potter or sense and sensibility - the bit where Marianne is ill always makes me cry. 

A lot of the Disney ones set me off especially up, brave and frozen.


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Ah, so many films and TV shows make me cry, I am a MASSIVE crier, haha.

Marley and Me 
E.T
My Girl
Schindler's List
Top Gun (Goose!!)
Last Samurai - the last battle gets me every single time
Friends - when Phoebe is alone with the triplets in the hospital
Friends - when Rachel "got off the plane"
How I Met Your Mother - when Lily tells Marshall that his dad didn't make it
Saving Private Ryan
Flight 93 - you can't help but root for the passengers on board, even though you know that they perished :-(


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh, and The Lion King when Simba is telling Mustafah to get up .. waaaaaah!


----------

